

Suggest HN: A service that will let me share a "closed" webpage with friends - elisk

One of the problems that I hate in the new social networked web is that most of the content is blocked to sharing with other users.<p>It is not to say that I cannot share the information I have access to, I still can do Print Screen, and simply save images using the Right-Click —&#62; Save Image, and other methods, it's just that the services try to make it hard on us to actually share information that we want.<p>LinkedIn for example shows a very limited profile if you're not signed in, and I still want to share some profiles/pages with people that don't necessarily have access to linkedin or to that particular page/profile.<p>Anyone interested in picking up the glove and making a site/plugin/younameit that will allow me to send a facebook/linkedin link to my friends and the content that I'm seeing when I'm sending the link will be the same content visible to whomever I sent it to?
======
stephengillie
What you're looking for is at the intersection of:

1\. "Save As..." for a website, where some of the files (HTML, images) on a
specific page are downloaded, but other media (HTML5, Flash, JS, ASP) does not
get downloaded.

2\. website crawler, which downloads everything from the site (not sure about
HTML5, Flash, JS, or ASP)

~~~
elisk
Yeap. Something along those lines.

I'm not exactly sure how important is to save the content _as is_ , rather to
allow users to see what I see when I want to share with them something. Sort
of advanced page/screen-shot taker with easy sharing of such shots.

~~~
stephengillie
Which part of the content on the page are other users prevented from
accessing? This is the content you'll essentially be rehosting / hosting
locally.

Another way to do this would be having a service to rip and rehost content,
somewhat similar to a FLV-ripping site (ie. download from Youtube). This kind
of site would likely violate copyrights on the rehosted content. You could
provide your user/pass to another site, then this service could use your creds
to crawl a restricted site and constantly update itself -- but how many people
would trust a random crawling site?

